# Trying new stuff



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello all.

I picked up a Desert Eagle 1911C recently, and I'm gearing up to do some gunsmithing work.










I have alot of things planned for the pistol, but one thing in particular I'd like to do is install a bobtail (which I've done before) and stipple the bottom of it, like this:









My question is: do I need to heat the MSH before I try to stipple it? Or do I work on it cold?

Thanks for your help!

- Nate


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Cold.The only time you want to take heat to one is to loosen locktite,silver solder or weld.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

rex said:


> Cold.The only time you want to take heat to one is to loosen locktite,silver solder or weld.


Thanks!


----------

